# Aktualizacja KDE do 4.6

## canis_lupus

Wrzuciłem sobie KDE w wersji 4.6, wywaliłem pakiety od 4.4. Jednak nadal cos mi wciąga 4.4 a co więcej emerge --depclean mi chce wywalić 4.6. Co jest grane?

----------

## soban_

To dzwine (SOA#1) bo:

```
[01:39:48] root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # eix -I kde-meta

[I] kde-base/kde-meta

     Available versions:  

        (4.4)   4.4.5

        (4.6)   4.6.2 (~)4.6.3

        {accessibility aqua kdeprefix nls sdk semantic-desktop}

     Installed versions:  4.6.3(4.6)(21:25:17 10.05.2011)(accessibility nls sdk semantic-desktop -aqua -kdeprefix)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE - merge this to pull in all split kde-base/* packages

[01:40:09] root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # emerge --depclean -av

...

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

Packages installed:   1962

Packages in world:    649

Packages in system:   51

Required packages:    1962

Number removed:       0
```

I jak ostatnio mialem problemy z KDE-4.6.2 (musialem tymczasowo przejsc na XFCE-4 bo KDE sie makabrycznie dlugo uruchamialo i wywalalo dziwne bledy) to teraz mam wrazenie ze wszystko 2x szybciej chodzi, znacznie mniej ramu oraz procesora zjada rowniez bledy zniknely podczas startu. Dodam jeszcze ze:

```
[01:42:07] root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # genlop -t kde-meta

 * kde-base/kde-meta

  ....                                                                                                                                                                               

     Sat Mar  5 14:02:30 2011 >>> kde-base/kde-meta-4.6.1

       merge time: 12 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                                       

     Thu Apr  7 07:13:24 2011 >>> kde-base/kde-meta-4.6.2

       merge time: 24 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                                       

     Tue May  3 23:48:00 2011 >>> kde-base/kde-meta-4.6.2

       merge time: 15 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                                       

     Thu May  5 04:59:02 2011 >>> kde-base/kde-meta-4.6.2

       merge time: 14 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                                       

     Tue May 10 21:25:28 2011 >>> kde-base/kde-meta-4.6.3

       merge time: 14 seconds. 
```

Przy wersji 4.6.2 to bylo bardzo nie ciekawie - od poczatku maja np rozne aplikacje typu krusader potrafil sam sie zapetlic i zjadac 100% jednego rdzenia - dopiero przy jego ubiciu i ponowym uruchomieniu bylo ok i nie tylko on tak sie zachowywal, teraz KDE zjada samo w sobie jakies 3-4% procesora - Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7300 @ 2.66GHz. W tym miejscu od razu zaznacze ze przy bledzie - ktory dzisiaj napotkalem (podobny blad):

```
While trying to emerge kde-base/kde-l10n-4.6.3 I get these file collisions:

 * checking 1549 files for package collisions

1000 files checked ...

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_vcarddir_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_singlefile_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/kres-migrator.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_vcard_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_mbox_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_maildir_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_knut_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonaditray.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_nepomuktag_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/kio_akonadi.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/kcm_akonadi.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_ical_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/kabc_akonadi.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_kabc_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_localbookmarks_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_microblog_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_kresourceassistant.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_birthdays_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_kcal_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_imap_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_nntp_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_vcarddir_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_singlefile_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/kres-migrator.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_vcard_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_mbox_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_maildir_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_knut_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/kcal_akonadi.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_kolabproxy_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonaditray.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_nepomuktag_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/kio_akonadi.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/kcm_akonadi.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_pop3_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_ical_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_maildispatcher_agent.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/kmail-migrator.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/kresources_shared_akonadi.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/kabc_akonadi.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_kabc_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_localbookmarks_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_microblog_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_kresourceassistant.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_birthdays_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_contacts_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_mailtransport_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_kcal_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_imap_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_nntp_resource.mo

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * kde-base/kdepim-l10n-4.4.11.1-r1

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_birthdays_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_ical_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_imap_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_kabc_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_kcal_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_knut_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_kresourceassistant.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_localbookmarks_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_maildir_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_mbox_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_microblog_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_nepomuktag_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_singlefile_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_vcard_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonadi_vcarddir_resource.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/akonaditray.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/kabc_akonadi.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/kcm_akonadi.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/kio_akonadi.mo

 *     /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/kres-migrator.mo
```

Nalezy uzyc tego czyli np:

```
COLLISION_IGNORE=/usr/share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES emerge --resume -vq
```

Wracajac do tematu to jak instalowales kde? Pelne kde-meta czy okrojna wersje? No i w jaki sposob usunales 4.4?

----------

## znal

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> nadal cos mi wciąga 4.4

 Co konkretnie?

Sprawdź np. przez equery d przez co są wymagane te pakiety.

----------

## SlashBeast

jak dodasz --tree to zobaczysz co Ci wciaga kde44.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Wrzuciłem sobie KDE w wersji 4.6, wywaliłem pakiety od 4.4. Jednak nadal cos mi wciąga 4.4 a co więcej emerge --depclean mi chce wywalić 4.6. Co jest grane?

 

[OT]

Szklane kule to u cyganki

P.S. Od użytkownika, który od pięciu lat jest na forum mniej lub bardziej aktywny, wymagałbym jednak więcej niż… takie coś, jak powyżej.

[/OT]

----------

## Zwierzak

[OT]

Mam do sprzedania kryształową kulę

[/OT]

A na serio to daj chociaż logi jakie daje ci emerge, bo nigdy nie zgadniemy.

----------

## suchy

Witam wszystkich.

Mam dokładnie przeciwne pytanie. Jak ZABLOKOWAC instalacje kde-4.6?

Podczas instalacji wyskakuja mi konflikty pakietow i inne wianki - generalnie wszystko jest do roziwazania, poprostu nie chce mi sie na to tracic czasu. kde-4.4 jak dla mnie jest ok i nie czuje potrzeby zmian na nowsze a chcialem zrobic update pozostalych pakietow nie zwiazanych z kde.

Myslalem ze jak zamaskuje w /etc/portage/package.mask pakiet kde-meta to zadziala, ale jednak sie okazuje ze wogle nie zainstalowalem tego pakietu. mimo wszystko przy probie instalacji kde-meta-4.4.5 i tak probuje mi zciagnac pozostale pakiety w nowych wersjach.

Dzieki i pozdrawiam

p.s. ponizej emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8-i686-Mobile_Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_-_M_CPU_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 30 May 2011 07:45:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.11.3

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4m -O2 -pipe -msse2 -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4m -O2 -pipe -msse2 -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distcc distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin /var/lib/layman/pentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr chm cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus djvu dri dts dvd dvdr ebook emboss encode exif faac faad fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k kde latex lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcmcia pcre pdf perl pic pl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vcd vorbis webkit wifi win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## unK

dodaj do package.mask:

```
kde-base/kdelibs

kde-base/kmenuedit

kde-base/kscreensaver

kde-base/kdontchangethehostname

kde-base/activitymanager

kde-base/renamedlg-plugins

kde-base/drkonqi

kde-base/kdebugdialog

kde-base/kstart

kde-base/kcmshell

kde-base/kdesu

kde-base/kmix

kde-base/kdebase-menu

kde-base/kfile

kde-base/kuiserver

kde-base/kdebase-cursors

kde-base/liboxygenstyle

kde-base/khotkeys

kde-base/libplasmaclock

kde-base/libtaskmanager

kde-base/pykde4

kde-base/libplasmagenericshell

kde-base/kwin

kde-base/kwrited

kde-base/kwrite

kde-base/kephal

kde-base/klipper

kde-base/kstartupconfig

kde-base/kcheckpass

kde-base/ksystraycmd

kde-base/libkworkspace

kde-base/phonon-kde

kde-base/kfmclient

kde-base/freespacenotifier

kde-base/kstyles

kde-base/libkcddb

kde-base/okular

kde-base/kdepimlibs

kde-base/libkipi

kde-base/kcalc

kde-base/gwenview

kde-base/krosspython

kde-base/ksnapshot

kde-base/oxygen-icons

kde-base/kde-env

kde-base/kioclient

kde-base/kiconfinder

kde-base/keditfiletype

kde-base/attica

kde-base/knetattach

kde-base/kpasswdserver

kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons

kde-base/kwalletd

kde-base/kwallet

kde-base/kglobalaccel

kde-base/ktimezoned

kde-base/plasma-runtime

kde-base/kdebase-data

kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme

kde-base/kdnssd

kde-base/kcontrol

kde-base/kquitapp

kde-base/kmimetypefinder

kde-base/kurifilter-plugins

kde-base/knewstuff

kde-base/ktraderclient

kde-base/ksplash

kde-base/kcminit

kde-base/knotify

kde-base/kreadconfig

kde-base/konsole

kde-base/kdebase-wallpapers

kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde

kde-base/solid-runtime

kde-base/solid

kde-base/kinfocenter

kde-base/powerdevil

kde-base/ksmserver

kde-base/libkonq

kde-base/ark

kde-base/kfind

kde-base/dolphin

kde-base/mplayerthumbs

kde-base/kdepasswd

kde-base/kdm

kde-base/plasma-apps

kde-base/keditbookmarks

kde-base/ksysguard

kde-base/krunner

kde-base/plasma-workspace

kde-base/svgpart

kde-base/kdialog

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves

kde-base/kde-l10n

kde-base/khelpcenter

kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta

kde-base/kate

kde-base/konqueror

kde-base/systemsettings

kde-base/kdebase-startkde

kde-base/nsplugins

kde-base/kdebase-meta

kde-base/ffmpegthumbs
```

tylko dopisz :4.6 na koniec każdej linijki. powinno wystarczyć, ew. będziesz musiał jeszcze kilka paczek z kde dopisać, które masz zainstalowane.

----------

